# Looking for tank bike pre-war to early post war



## wercmcbecker (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a 1952 Hawthorne 24 inch boys bike that probably had a tank.  I wanted to restore it and put a Whizzer motor on it but it is too small.  So I would like a very rough, inexpensive, pre-war or very early post war tank styled bike that is 26 inch that I can put a Whizzer motor in (not a girls tank bike).  A complete bike would be nice but in pieces would be fine too.  Mismatched parts are okay.

Thanks, Melissa

This is my 1952 Hawthorne that I still plan to restore but probably without a motor.










The blue bike is what I eventually want to achieve but with the tank of the other bike.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 2, 2009)

*tank bike*

I have this JC Higgins that is obviously missing parts, but is a good start.


----------



## wercmcbecker (Dec 2, 2009)

*JC Higgins Tank bike*

Do you know anything else about this bike?

Year?
Is it a 26 inch frame?
What is the measurement from...


?

Melissa


----------



## Gordon (Dec 2, 2009)

*tank bike*

The frame is for 26 inch wheels. Year is unknown. Distance from the top of the crank housing to a point on the lower bar half way between the seat tube and down tube is 15 1/2 inches. Someone made four small holes in each side of the tank. Headbadge is missing, but I believe I can provide one.


----------



## wercmcbecker (Dec 2, 2009)

*JC Higgins*

Your frame is very intriguing to me.  How much?

Do you have a head badge for it for sure?

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Gordon (Dec 3, 2009)

*tank bike*

Melissa - I wil check tonight and see if I can find the badge and will pm you regarding price. I wish we had started this a couple weeks ago as I was in Portland all last week for Thanksgiving and I had my truck.


----------



## wercmcbecker (Dec 3, 2009)

*tank bike*

Thanks,  I wish we had started it earlier too.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 3, 2009)

*jc higgins*

pm sent regarding jc higgins tank bike


----------

